# HIPAA Compliance



## mattamyc (Oct 24, 2011)

I am looking into starting my own billing company and I have seen a few posts here of others looking for information regarding how to get started.  One post mentioned making sure you have a HIPAA Complance Plan and Disaster Recovery Plan.  Honestly, I don't even know how to begin to develop these.

If anyone has suggestions of where to find some or how to develop them please share


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Oct 25, 2011)

The OIG website outlines the compliance plan.


----------



## mattamyc (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks!  - I will check it out


----------

